# Quiver?



## Twism86 (Feb 20, 2014)

So while im not that new to skiing, I have been for 4/5 years, I am new to the online skiing world of forums and stuff like that. Im quickly seeing that people refer to their collection of skis as their "quiver." WTF is up with this??

It's a bit of a thorn in my side, the same as when people can't seem to figure out the proper use of then/than or there/their/they're..... While I have never hunted I was into archery as a teenager. A quiver is what you use to hold your arrows, NOT YOUR SKIS!!! Lets put an end to the improper use of this word! A quick google search will show you all the acceptable uses for the word. Now lets see if skiing is mentioned..... 





So as we can see there is no mention of a quiver being a collection of skis. The only other sport mentioned is surfing and while equally ridiculous, at least has a "honorable mention" online. 

It would seem that calling your collection of skis your "quiver" is a fabrication of the online skiing community. Being that quiver already has a firm definition in archery I think we need to get rid of this completely out of place term and use something else. there is nothing wrong with saying my "ski collection," so how about try that for a change? 

*Join me in putting an end to the incorrect use of the word quiver!!! *


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2014)

So pedantic.

I think I should go to Wikipedia and edit it to include Quiver as a colloquial expression for a pile of skis.


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 20, 2014)

Nick said:


> I think I should go to Wikipedia and edit it to include Quiver as a colloquial expression for a pile of skis.



That is one of the benefits of wikipedia!


----------



## El Bishop (Feb 20, 2014)

FYI, it's let's, not "lets."


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2014)

Ya I hat3 ot where people sol wore incorrectl lol.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 20, 2014)

^^ That's telling them Scotty!


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Ya I hat3 ot where people sol wore incorrectl lol.



Classic!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Feb 20, 2014)

Yer rite! There reely serf bords.

quiver

a collection of surfboards of differant lengths and thicknesses so that the surfer in question can surf any type of wave with ease.

Donny's got a wicked good quiver going, 3 shortboards and an 11'ft longboard


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2014)

Is it such a concern?  Words are used all the time for other reasons.

Surfing uses it too

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=quiver


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 21, 2014)

Do you troll other forums, too?  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KD7000 (Feb 21, 2014)

This is the best dumb-ass thread of the week.  Your level of detail is quite thorough, and the expository nature of the post is refreshing.

Nice work!


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 21, 2014)

KD7000 said:


> This is the best dumb-ass thread of the week.  Your level of detail is quite thorough, and the expository nature of the post is refreshing.
> 
> Nice work!



Thank you! If you are going to do something, you should always do it well!

Do I get some sort of ribbon for that award?? :lol:


----------



## moresnow (Feb 21, 2014)

Twism86 said:


> Thank you! If you are going to do something, you should always do it well!
> 
> Do I get some sort of ribbon for that award?? :lol:



No ribbon, but you do get a trophy.


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 21, 2014)

moresnow said:


> no ribbon, but you do get a trophy.



lmao!!!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 1, 2014)

So what do you think when someone says "there's a huge dump outside?" :/


----------



## Nick (Mar 1, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> So what do you think when someone says "there's a huge dump outside?" :/



Lol


----------



## planb420 (Mar 1, 2014)

nuff said.....


----------



## Twism86 (Mar 7, 2014)

Well that was fun! Now, what can I stir the pot with next???


----------



## dlague (Mar 7, 2014)

I am sure there is something in here that you can find!

Skier's Slang


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 7, 2014)

Twism86 said:


> Well that was fun! Now, what can I stir the pot with next???



How do you feel about the word 'stable'  as used similarly to 'quiver'?  Have fun....


----------



## jack97 (Mar 7, 2014)

Twism86 said:


> Well that was fun! Now, what can I stir the pot with next???



join a musician forum and post the same concern.


----------

